# What is a good AJ Jigging Reel



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

All,

I am going jigging this weekend for AJ's and would like to get a decent reel to get the job done. Can someone give me some info on a decent setup thats not going to break the bank. Thanx!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

conventional or spinning?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I love my saltist


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

fishn4fun said:


> I love my saltist



Me To. Very well built reel's for about $200.


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

What is better convential or spinning? Pro and cons to either?


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

Saltist convential or spinning?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

shimano torium 30 isn't bad....around 200 high speed reel conventional...and a trevala rod or equivalent
Now that I think of it I was using live bait and not jigging....still a good reel


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

My Saltist is a 5000(spinner) on a plain ole Uglystik jigging rod. But I also have a Canyon HS-15 conventional that I jig with too. Which one do I like best? I'm still trying too figure that out myself. 

I bought the saltist first and have never had one complaint about it. You can get the saltist and the uglystik for under $300. Great setup for as I can tell.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I love to jig, I've never gotten the rhythm down with a conventional reel that was fully loaded with line. I went bigtime and got a Stella, but I used to use a Shimano Baitrunner before. It's nice because it's a great flat line reel too. If I was looking for a good all around spinning setup I'd go with a Shimano Baitrunner 6500 on a 7' Cobia Rod.

Cobia, AJ, BFT, Kings... no problem.

Jim


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a Saltist spinner and a Torsa 30 conventional and love them both. I would look for something with a high retrieve 5-6 to 1.

Ted


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I put a Stella on a Terez XH jiggin rod. But, the Saragosa has alot of the same technology as the Stella for 1/3 the price. I can't get used to them darn conventional reeling with the right hand reels.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

accurate all the way , conventional or spinning.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

tailfisher said:


> accurate all the way , conventional or spinning.


Which Accurate Conventional?


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> Which Accurate Conventional?


Better yet which Spinner?

d-a


----------



## Lou Albiero (Oct 15, 2010)

By no means am I an expert in gear or jigging, but I've got a few AJ's under my belt. With that, I've used both the Penn Sargus 7000 combo with 50lb braid and the Penn Slammer 760 matched with an Ugly Stick jigging rod with 50lb braid. Both inexpensive and effective. No issues with them whatsoever. Just my humble suggestion.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

I like my Spheros 14000 ( for the $$$ ) on a half hitch 8 ft. cobia rod w/30 lb. test


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

I use a Torium 30 on a Trevala rod 65 lb powerpro,and a Avet LX 6.3 with a Off Shore extreme jiging rod from bass pro.Both seem to work very well and are light, look for high speed gearing


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Saltist or Spheros spinning reels, Saltist or Torium Conventional. All great reels and all around 200 bucks (Saltist spinner runs 199.99-239.99)


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots of good choices - depends on your budget and applilcations 

I really like my torsa 30's - but high $$$ ($700 retail) with the options avaible now probably will not be getting any more, 

Considering either the Shimano Tailica or Diawa Saltiga (a little under$500) 
Both look like outstanding reels 

Some of my fishing buddies swear by their Saltists conventional reels -and the shimano trinadads and toriums work well also. I see some folks catching lots of fish on Penn torques. Avets - Accurate - the list goes on.. For jigging with braid you want a strong reel, strong -smooth drag, and fast retrieve. 

As far as spinning and conventional pros and cons - 

Spinning reels have very fast retrives - cast easier - have the ultimate free spool - 
but have added moving parts (the bail) the line has to make a right angle turn at the reel, and a little more complicated gearing (their has to be a right angle/bevel gear in there some where). To get a high quality drag to stand up to 80, 100 or greater line tests - you will have to spend some serious $$$$ for a spinning reel. That said - there a lots of you tube videos of guys landing bigggg fish with Spin - jigging gear. 

Conventional reels are compact, most have very straight forward gearing, and most have outstanding drags, some have lever drags(which I like). There are some pretty small reels that can handle 100 lb braid and big strong fish. They are getting faster on the retrives also, and many have two speed options - So with a 2- speed conventional reel on big stubborn AJ or grouper you can get into granny gear and crank down hard. 

How about this - go fishing with someone and try out a few different types?


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

just to give you another option I've heard good things about the okuma cedros spinning reels and they look pretty cheap


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks to all for the help, i appreciate everyones thoughts!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

So what did you decide to go with?


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

I took notes from everyone and I am going to go to bass pro tonight to see what feels right. I am also going out on the water sunday and i will try a few setups. I will let everyone know what i got. I am also open to anyone who might want to clear out some extra rods/reels.


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

Today i decided on a Shimano Tarum 30 and bass pro heavy jigging rod 80-200. Thanks to all for the inputs.


----------

